# Homeowners on Jobsite



## philco (Apr 15, 2009)

We're doing an extensive remodeling project which involved adding a story to a home. The owners rented a home across the street to move in temporarily because we told them they would not be able to have access during the construction for safety purposes.

Now that the work has begun the homeowner is on the jobsite constantly and talks to our crew and subs which slows them down and distracts them which is dangerous. The other day he even climbed up on a roof when they were doing a tear-off. He's a nice enough guy - a bit obsessive maybe but apparently kind of lonely and likes being part of the action. 

We are concerned about both our liability and his safety and have told him so, but he can't seem to stay away. We talked to our insurance agent and an attorney. Colorado's laws are pretty "mushy" (the attorney's words) when it comes to these issues. 

We have decided to put up caution tape around the jobsite and have him sign a form stating that he understands if he or his family or friends cross that tape they are doing so at their own risk. It may not actually relieve us from any liability but at least it shows we made an effort to secure the area. We're also going to set scheduled walk-throughs so he's not constantly trying to call attention to every little detail as we're working.

Have any of you dealt with similar issues? Have you ever seen any standardized forms for homeowners to sign regarding jobsite safety? Any suggestions are welcome...


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

who are you???


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Just realized the post count, what he said, Who are you?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmmm,

Sounds like one of them pesky "Residential" jobs.


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

"Look, we all appreciate your enthusiasm, but to be frank, this is a business I run. I need these guys focused on productivity. If you have an issue, come see me or the foreman. Please don't go up to the guys or walk into a construction area. I see their productivity slacking off, and when I yell at them they're telling me you're coming up to them to talk. If you want, we can put together a scheduled tour, but not while the guys are going gang busters. It's killing my productivity, and if you get hurt, who's lap does that fall in? Mine. As it stands now, I've probably lost X hours, and I've started documenting it all."

I've been giving some version of that speech for 10 years. We have a blurb in our contract concerning site delays caused by the customer beyond the mutually agreed upon scheduled weekly inspections. We get burned by fire drills and VIP visits and any other safety requirements not disclosed specifically in the bid package, but our language allows us to go after delay claims. They sign it, they live it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

A little pep talk with the subs would probably help as well. 

Let them know they don't take orders from the HO, nor are they required to engage in light conversation.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I had that happen a few times before I perfected my look.

Perfect your "look"


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Just give him something to do .Pick out the worst possible thing and tell him if he is gonna be there, he has got to help.


----------



## philco (Apr 15, 2009)

We're licensed roofers and contractors in Colorado Springs and definitely moving away from residential toward commercial and new construction just because of problems like this. 

I don't know about "the look" but I do think we'll add something about the time delay to our contract. 

Thanks -


----------



## erikkl2000 (Mar 22, 2008)

*They are all the same*

Home owners are all the same. They do not go through the building process like we do, day in and day out. So you should notice a pattern after doing quite a few projects.

We are really frank with them RIGHT UP FRONT. In our contracts, it says, that we will CHARGE THEM if they are caught doing .......... ect... Because, we are here to protect your investment and cannot do so if your in the way.

Sometimes it is good to talk about the third person. Right up front, always referring to what someone else did that really slowed down their project and ended up costing them more money. "You'll never believe what Miss Jones did on the remodel one time. They were out on the project every day and it really slowed the job down. WOW, they ended up paying so much extra in the long run!" :thumbsup:

Building and remodeling is Construction Management. Learning how to build is one thing, you are only successful when you learn how to manage everything from the beginning.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Just explain your insurance doesn't cover anyone who is not an employee and they can't be on site when work is going on.


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

Guys you would not believe my last job. Only for I didn't have another one to go to I would have walked the first day. PITA doesn't come anywhere close to this guy! Every day on the job in the way. Told the GC every day get this guy out of my way. Every trade have had the same problem with this guy. He's one of these guys that knows a little about everything so he thinks he's an expert on everything. Great at pointing out things but could not do it himself. I watched the plumber litterally drop his tools and walk off the job saying if I don't leave I'm gonna stick kill that guy. He made the satir guy move a few spindles because when he ran a straight edge up the spindles a couple were 1/16" off. I can laugh about it now but in no way shape or form am I ever putting up with this BS again. No HO on the job during work hours, unless for a scheduled visit that fits in with my schedule. You make changes $, you slow me down $ you piss me off $!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Not to mention if they trip over your tarp ... or walk down some stairless stairs ... or step in the newly finished-still wet floors ...

The H/O can work the brain overtime ... :bangin:

They mean well, but it's _best_ if they steer clear of work in progress...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

A close call with a flying hammer that "slipped" out of my hand would probably do the trick.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Warren said:


> A close call with a flying hammer that "slipped" out of my hand would probably do the trick.


Bang ... Pow ... Zoom !:w00t:


----------



## Halo (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like all of the signs were there for you from the start. You certainly need to be able to read each situation up-front and in the residential market this is quite common. Many of my clients would fall into this category and so it is expected from the time we meet. It is this niche that has allowed me to not have to compete with everyone swinging a hammer. No doubt it creates "gray areas" but there are mature ways they can be kept to a minimum.

My attitude is that the HO is my boss. I am compensated for the opportunity to perform my skillset to an expected level. That expectation has to be met for me to recieve my worth. Sometimes that is not a direct straight line from A to B. It works for me and I realize it will not for everyone.


----------



## FrankGi (Apr 22, 2009)

Aggie67 said:


> "Look, we all appreciate your enthusiasm, but to be frank, this is a business I run. I need these guys focused on productivity. If you have an issue, come see me or the foreman. Please don't go up to the guys or walk into a construction area. I see their productivity slacking off, and when I yell at them they're telling me you're coming up to them to talk. If you want, we can put together a scheduled tour, but not while the guys are going gang busters. It's killing my productivity, and if you get hurt, who's lap does that fall in? Mine. As it stands now, I've probably lost X hours, and I've started documenting it all."


 
Thats good...very good!:thumbsup:


----------

